# 2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro? Any good? My first road bike.



## NumLock (Jan 21, 2011)

*2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro? Any good? For my first road bike.*

I can get a 2009 Gary Fisher from my LBS for under a $1,000. Is it any good? I didn't even know they made road bikes. I want to buy my first road bike and I'm looking at the $1,000 range.

I currently ride mountain bikes and would like to mix it up a bit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IIRC GF's replaced Lemonds once that alliance with Trek ended. If you go to the Trek website and click on road, then Fisher road, you'll see the 2011 lineup.

To answer your question, as long as the bike fits (and since you're working with your LBS, I can only assume that it does) IMO the Arc Pro is a nicely spec'd bike for around $1k. If you're comfortable on it, like the ride and handling and it suites your intended purposes, it'll do you well as a first road bike.


----------

